# APR VW MK6 2.5L Carbonio Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake System



## Turtle20vT (May 23, 2003)

Anyone running this in their car? http://www.goapr.com/products/intake_carbonio_mk6_25l.html

Any input?

TIA


----------



## PRobPDX (Jul 9, 2012)

I installed one about a month ago and couldn't be happier. It's my first performance mod so far. I did quite a bit of research and read nothing but good reviews in the golfmk6 forum. The sound is only really noticeable above 3000 RPMs, especially in 2nd and 3rd gear, where it sounds really freaking awesome. I also got a noticeable improvement in throttle response. I was also considering the SRI Neuspeed makes, but I think the Carbonio is worth the extra cash (It's also a true CAI rather than a SRI since it pulls air from down low in front of the tire well instead of the engine bay).

If you decide to get it, make sure you buy the secondary breather filter if your car is a PZEV (California emissions thing, if it's a PZEV your engine code is CBUA and you need the breather filter for the secondary air injection). Installation was a bit more difficult than APR makes it sound. It definitely requires you to take the wheel off and you have to drill one hole in the chassis to mount a bracket. Also, connecting the SAI hose to the intake is pretty tough, you really have to muscle it on there.


----------



## PRobPDX (Jul 9, 2012)

I see you're driving a Jetta, so unfortunately if it isn't a Sportwagon, this part won't work for you. I believe the power steering reservoir is in the way since VW decided not to put the electromechanical system Golfs get in Jettas.

You might want to look into the Neuspeed P-Flo. I'm not sure if that will work either but if it does I have also heard a lot good things about it.


----------



## Turtle20vT (May 23, 2003)

Thanks guys... i found this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5542132-First-mkvi-jetta-with-APR-Carbonio-intake

im going to give it a try.. if not I will sell it to a golf mk6 lol


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Just make one.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

*I don't recommend it.*

Mine rattles against something. No real way to completely minimize it. Had the dealer adjust it twice.

Changing the filter cone is very difficult. I think you have to take off a plastic piece under the wheel well to get to it.

The bumper cover has to be removed to install it. 

And some folks in rainier areas have claimed it caused hydro-lock going through and exceptionally deep puddle.

I love the sucking sound it makes when you goose the throttle a little, and the growl in third gear is infectious. Great performance jump too, but in my opinion, it lacking in design. Why not make it like the GTI model? Just put the pipe going to the engine on the left side, instead of the back, and you could hook it right up and let it suck air from that grill right under the hood. 

Not too mention how much easier it would make it to change the filter out.

I'll be replacing mine with the K&N Short Ram at my earliest opportunity.


----------



## PRobPDX (Jul 9, 2012)

Accessing the filter is really easy actually. You just have to turn the wheel all the way to the passenger side and remove 4 Torx screws holding the splash guard or whatever it's called. About the same level of difficulty as installing aftermarket side markers.

Mine has been working great so far (no rattles) but I know one guy had an issue with the filter popping off and falling down into the little pocket it sits in. I think he solved it by remounting the bracket to underneath the headlight assembly.

I did a lot of research about the hydrolock issue and it seems to have been pretty much refuted over in the Golfmk6 forum.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

PRobPDX said:


> Accessing the filter is really easy actually. You just have to turn the wheel all the way to the passenger side and remove 4 Torx screws holding the splash guard or whatever it's called. About the same level of difficulty as installing aftermarket side markers.
> 
> Mine has been working great so far (no rattles) but I know one guy had an issue with the filter popping off and falling down into the little pocket it sits in. I think he solved it by remounting the bracket to underneath the headlight assembly.
> 
> I did a lot of research about the hydrolock issue and it seems to have been pretty much refuted over in the Golfmk6 forum.


I'll look into this. I'd rather just keep it. Best performance bump of any intake. I thought there was also a secondary air filter designed to kick in if the primary air flow was blocked. Anyone know what I mean? Couldn't find it.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

All of the intakes produce the same gains. The apr intake will look like crap in a few years. Short ram intake FTW, pop your hood, undo the bracket, replace filter.


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

itskohler said:


> All of the intakes produce the same gains. The apr intake will look like crap in a few years. Short ram intake FTW, pop your hood, undo the bracket, replace filter.


i went with the apr cause i wanted a project and i liked the look best. im hoping i wont have issues as long as keep it clean. all i have to do to access my filter is pop out my driver side grill


----------

